# Trial and Error number 33466674



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 25, 2011)

Heres some of my most recent experiments   





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

'Clean' Fragrance (looks like tiny bubbles all over it, but its not, I just cut it too soon)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

'Precious Amber' - see how its really starting to discolour - bummer.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Rebatched 'Vanilla Lace' muffins - never again!  What a mission!


----------



## newbie (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, what a great save of your other soap! I saw your post about your cocoa line and I see you thought the muffins were a royal pain but they look great!!

Your first soap is lovely with all the colors. Were you pouring at thick traces? The effect is very nice.

How did you do your top of the precious amber? THe very top (surface) of the bar looks really cool! And your swirl just beneath the surface, where the white is swirled with the black and red, looks just like an effect someone else had posted about trying to achieve. Did you do a horizontal swirl somehow?
And I'm betting the soap still looks great even with a tan base.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Great job! I like your swirls and color choices.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 25, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Wow, what a great save of your other soap! I saw your post about your cocoa line and I see you thought the muffins were a royal pain but they look great!!
> 
> Your first soap is lovely with all the colors. Were you pouring at thick traces? The effect is very nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Newbie  

The first was done at thick trace (blended after colour was added) and globbing each colour in, in turns.

The amber top was an ITP swirl at a thick trace and I just poored it from one end of the mold to the other in zig zags, and repeated.


----------



## JackiK (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG.  They're beautiful.  You definitely have a knack for soapmaking.  Keep posting pics!


----------



## TJ (Mar 25, 2011)

It's discoloring??? It's beautiful! I wouldn't know it was discoloring if you hadn't said so.  All of your soaps look amazing!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 26, 2011)

These look great!! I love the colors you've used in the "clean" one, so bright & cheery!


----------



## Relle (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I have a cup of tea with those muffins please.  

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous soaps ... beautiful colours and your swirls look amazing!

Love your muffins!


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful Soaps!!!


----------



## wiseleyusedherbs (Mar 26, 2011)

Very pretty!  I bet those muffins were a chore!  But, they are beautiful!


----------



## krissy (Mar 26, 2011)

the cupcakes look good enough to eat!
i love the swirl on the second one too


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 26, 2011)

Those muffins are spectacular.  Are you SURE never again?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the first one!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 26, 2011)

OWW thanks guys   

I really appreciate the positive feedback!

I nearly gave up soaping a while ago, 'cos I was trying to do all these things with cheap FO and I had so many issues.  Then my shipment of 'Sweet Cakes' arrived, its amazing the difference having good FO makes - heaps of time to play!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness those cupcakes make me want to start baking they are amazing as is the rest of your soaps thanks for sharing


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 27, 2011)

I really, really want to eat those muffins. What a great job! They could even be the most splendiferous soapy muffins I've ever seen.  :wink:


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 27, 2011)

wonderful experimenting!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the vibrant colors, and the soap muffins look yummy!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 28, 2011)

All of those are gorgeous! Lovin your muffins!


----------



## SudsyKat (Mar 28, 2011)

I love the detail on those muffins - they way the topping is a gently swirled mix of cream and cocoa colors. They really look like food - I'm craving them now!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 28, 2011)

I want to eat those cupcakes too!  They look amazing!


----------



## Elly (Mar 29, 2011)

amazing soaps


----------

